# SE ND collar.....2



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

This weekend was the best one so far this spring. The amount of birds we saw in SE ND scouting friday night was insane. Multiple fields with 50k + each. Saturday we were gifted with dense fog in the morning and sunday we were gifted with an intense blizzard. The birds decoyed extremely well if they could find out decoys in the 100 yard visibility. Only got the camera out in the field on saturday. sunday was a bit too nasty to take it into the field. Shot another collar this weekend this time it was a nice little ross' with a white collar. Plus we got a bonus band on a ross. we ended the weekend with about 40 lbs of meat. Shot a total of 5 or 6 juvies
the spread 600 sillosocks and 100 northwinds. Set up in a big L with random groups 70 yards down wind making a nice kill hole
















got a youngter out and he bagged a few..also gave us a nice pose








snows in the snow.. well worth the windburned faces..we went from 0 snow saturday night to 2 foot drifts sunday morning when we woke up








They are there you just haveta find'm! good luck!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW!! 

You guys had a good weekend! I thought we did good with one Double band!! Did you leave the spread up overnight? Or did you guys switch fields?

CONGRATS!! :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

we switched from field in the fog on saturday to water in the snow on sunday


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice!! Well congrats again!!


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome job!! Good to see you got the youngster out.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Wheres the collar??


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

its on the wheel well. its white and super hard to see.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

How many total, looks like a nice bunch??


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

74 i think it was.. shot way to many times to only have that many :lol:


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

what shot were you using


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Looked like a blast, congrats


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice, nothing better than a great hunting experience.. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Best part of that group picture is the smiles! Sometimes you see pictures and you think the guys must have been forced to go on the hunt. Also many props for getting the youth out there. Very important in this day and age! Hunting in the snow had to be the icing on the cake (besides the neckcollar of course)!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Like this one Leo
:lol:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

here are some closeups. when my buddy's brother bicked it up he just yelled "band" and didn't even notice the collar until about a minute later


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

man makin all those dekes and that ecaller has definitely panned out for you guys this spring :beer:


----------

